# Resort/Cottage in NLP for 15 People



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Guys/Gals,

Looking to book a week trip for the family next year. We'd need something that can accommodate a family of roughly 15 people. Accommodations could be one big cottage or several cottages on the same property. We'd like beach frontage with sandy beach for the kids to swim and hopefully some decent fishing. Anyone have a recommendation for a resort or cottage in central or northern lower pennisula that might work? I've looked at vrbo.com and rentalbug.com and found a few places. Just looking for real-world suggestions as sometimes it's hard to tell what you're getting by looking a web site image.

Thanks for any help!!

Scott


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

check out luluscabins.com, East Tawas


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Thanks for the reply Hemlock. Looking more for an inland lake to accommodate smaller fishing boats.

Scott


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.shieldshouses.com/


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

We stayed for several years running at the "Any Day Resort" on the north shore of Houghton Lake. They have 5 cabins, 2 of which are right on the water, and the other 3 are somewhat behind the first 2. Owners are Tony/Renee Yantz (on site at residence) and Gene and Claudette Mathews. Although for financial and logistic reasons we haven't gone in the last 2 years, it is a wonderful place. Their phone is 989-422-3318. Call Tony or Renee and they'll send you a brochure. Let 'em know the Girt family sent you!

Dan


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Girtski said:


> We stayed for several years running at the "Any Day Resort" on the north shore of Houghton Lake. They have 5 cabins, 2 of which are right on the water, and the other 3 are somewhat behind the first 2. Owners are Tony/Renee Yantz (on site at residence) and Gene and Claudette Mathews. Although for financial and logistic reasons we haven't gone in the last 2 years, it is a wonderful place. Their phone is 989-422-3318. Call Tony or Renee and they'll send you a brochure. Let 'em know the Girt family sent you!
> 
> Dan


There are quite a few really nice places like this one on HL, there is places that will accomidate larger partys such as the East Bay Lodge and the Rivera Resort on SE corner of HL as well.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Thanks for the replies and keep them coming!! We've stayed on Houghton Lake at the state park a few times and it is definitely a nice lake. Didn't have much luck fishing the lake other than rock bass.

Thanks again,

Scott


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> http://www.shieldshouses.com/


 My wifes business cleans/preps these cottages (actually fully appointed houses) between guest's. They could easily accomodate your group, With whatever combination of houses, They are all on the same property. And normally handle large family groups.......As far as swimming and fishing, well it is Higgins lake. And its within 20 miles of several other large lakes and famous trout streams.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Just North of Ludington. Ive never been there, but Ive heard good things about it. Looks like a nice lake from the aerial maps!


----------

